# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Robert Paul Magocsi is an assclown

## Jeff

This ridiculous assclown exemplifies all that is wrong with contemporary university "scholarship" in the social sciences in the USA. He wrote a book some time ago titled Let's speak Rusyn—Бісідуйме по-руськы (Prešov region edition). Бісідувати was quite obviously chosen for its similarity to the Hungarian verb besz

----------


## translationsnmru

Это учебник русинского языка (если, конечно, можно считать его отдельным языком) а не русского, так что напрасно возмущаешься, Джеф  ::

----------


## Jeff

Where in my message do you read about Russian ? Is this the Russian language forum ? 
By the way, I write this message in English because I still make errors in Russian (though I've studied it for three years now.)  
But I've known Ukrainians and other Orthodox for decades (being the descendants of them) and I've only met one family that identified itself as "Rusyn"—and their surname is actually German or Jewish.

----------


## TATY

I don't really understand what this is about....

----------


## Jeff

'Rut(h)eni' is the name that was given to the East Slavs by Westerners during the Middle Ages (attested from the eleventh century, I believe). During the middle of the nineteenth century, it was revived by the government of the Austro-Hungarian Empire (as German 'Ruthenisch,' Ukrainian 'русин') to describe its East Slavic (i.e. Ukrainian) subjects. Of course, it fell into disuse after the First World War, but during the late twentieth century it was revived again by the government of Czechoslovakia, and Slovakia still counts its ethnic Ukrainians as 'Rus

----------


## TATY

So this guy has invented a 'Rusyn' language? 
You say that Presov is in Sloavkia, which is true, but Slovakia used to be part of Hungary.

----------


## translationsnmru

This guy didn't invent anything. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rusyn_language 
It is obviously not _his_ invention, at any rate.

----------


## TATY

Jeff is an assclown  :P

----------


## Jeff

Ok, you've compelled me to order Bernshtejn's book. I suspect he mistook for "Western Ukrainian" either the Church Slavic- and Russian-influenced Ukrainian that was used by some Galician writers during the nineteenth century, or the phony "Ruthenian" language invented by the Czechoslovak Republic and the Roman Catholics between the World Wars. (The ČSR also tried to invent a "Czechoslovak" language to wipe Slovak out.) 
At any rate, this is a "literary language" that never produced much literature, and so far I've read only one reference to it that dates to before the 1970s.

----------


## Jeff

> Jeff is an assclown  :P

 I've been called MUCH WORSE than that.  :P 
I don't know why others don't find my personality as delightful as I do.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  Jeff is an assclown  :P   I've been called MUCH WORSE than that.  :P 
> I don't know why others don't find my personality as delightful as I do.

 I was joking.

----------


## Janosik007

Jeffy, Jeffy 
you certainly shot one from the hip on this one and missed by a broad side of a barn. 
I am Rusyn and if a legacy of forced Ukrainization in Slovakia proved anyhting, it is that Rusyns would rather assimilate to Slovak than into some foreigners.   
You're the ass-shnitzle, an idiot at least.   
West calles all Rus Ruthene, great white or small.  The people called themselves Rusyn from time immemorial.  Karpatian Rusyns are the only ones who carry on the legacy of that nomencalture to this day.  The idea of united Ukrain came from outside, while Rusyn awareness persisted even to this day.  The ability of Rusyn North American diaspora to retain their culture separate from Ukrainian is a case in point to the fact that Rusyns are separate from Ukrainians.  NOT AN INVENTION OF ONE MAN. 
Linguistically they are East Slavs, but the 1000 years made them culturally similar to their neighbors, Western Slavs.   
So get off the old nationalist rhetoric and let live something that you cannot grasp.  Also, get with the program, because all nations except Ukrainian recognize Rusyns as a separate nationality.  Why would they do so if this was a creation of one man or even a recent movement?  Soon even Ukraine will have to recognize us, because West doesn't tolerate minority discrimination (the predictions I've heard point to 2007). 
Get with the program.

----------


## TATY

[quote]Бісідувати was quite obviously chosen for its similarity to the Hungarian verb besz

----------


## Stjepan

Probably all slavic languages have some occurence of that word either in the standard language or in dialect.  Besida and it's derivatives is originally slavic and was one of the many words that Hungarian borrowed from neighboring slavic languages.

----------


## Zaya

Ой, чомусь я не впевнена, що слово "бесідувати" є в українській мові...
"вести бесіду" - можливо 
взагалі не розумію, як ця тема стосується української    ::

----------


## basurero

assclown - LOL, funny word.   ::

----------


## TATY

> Ой, чомусь я не впевнена, що слово "бесідувати" є в українській мові...
> "вести бесіду" - можливо 
> взагалі не розумію, як ця тема стосується української

 Cлово "бесідувати" в словнику, і я його почув у бесіді   ::   
Можливо це слово як англійське "to converse" - Ми нечасто кажемо "I conversed with him", а звичайно "I had a conversation with him".

----------


## Zaya

Так, справді є, я також перевіряла   ::   Тільки у словнику, а не у словниці   ::  . Але воно чомусь у перекладному російсько-українському словнику лиш на третьому місці як переклад російського "беседовать" (після "говорити" і "розмовляти"). Певно, що воно задніх пасе через те, що не є найбільш вживаним.

----------


## Zaya

Тату, що з тобою?)
мабу*т*ь
каж*е*мо
зв*и*чайно

----------

